
TLSF: Memory allocator for real time embedded systems - RossBencina
http://www.gii.upv.es/tlsf/
======
nuclx
That's interesting. Are there many instances where you would prefer malloc
during real-time processing compared to pre-allocated arrays? I used FreeRTOS'
heap_4.c [0] to run malloc-based test code on systems without native malloc,
but I wouldn't consider using it post-initialization [and only used it in test
code], so I didn't really care about performance.

[0]
[https://www.freertos.org/a00111.html](https://www.freertos.org/a00111.html)

